# Suggestion for Pizza night at the Nationals



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Just a thought. If we're gonna have a wine and pizza party, why not through in a maltese fashion show......

Ava doesn't wear clothes very often and usually only for a very short period of time, but I was thinking of throwing one of her outfits (probably one of her new tutu's) into my suitcase.


What do you think?


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

FUN idea! I know exactly what to put Emma in. Her tutu for 1/2 the night and her Italiano outfit for the other 1/2. What time is the party starting?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

oooo.. it could be a themed maltese party.. tutus and something? like vicars & tarts.. but tutus and stud muffins.. since Atticus wouldn't be seen in a tutu.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Don't forget to post piccies of the pizza/fashion party on the forum!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

mom2bijou said:


> FUN idea! I know exactly what to put Emma in. Her tutu for 1/2 the night and her Italiano outfit for the other 1/2. What time is the party starting?


duh....I don't know....:blink:....Tammy what time you gettin' in? That's when it's starting!!!



casa verde maltese said:


> oooo.. it could be a themed maltese party.. tutus and something? like vicars & tarts.. but tutus and stud muffins.. since Atticus wouldn't be seen in a tutu.


Now we need a theme for the boys....guess he wouldn't want to wear tights, eh? :HistericalSmiley: The boys can wear anything they want...isn't that what they usually do? :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh please make sure you post pictures!!! Hunter and I will be desperatly waiting for them while you are all having a BALL at nationals!!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been looking up pet boutiques to shop at in Atlanta! since I don't think I need to go to the breeding seminar on Friday. and i am not sure about the other seminar Sat. night.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh please make sure you post pictures!!! Hunter and I will be desperatly waiting for them while you are all having a BALL at nationals!!!


 
Erin, I am so sad that you're not going. Why can't you and Hunter go?


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Don't forget to post piccies of the pizza/fashion party on the forum!!!!





Hunter's Mom said:


> oh please make sure you post pictures!!!


I third that


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

My girls can't be in any clothes on those show coats, but I could find my more blingy bows.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

blingy bows sounds fab
i wish i had thought to have some made for nationals..
as it is - i'm not sure where any of the bows are - and with my ankle, i'm not going to go looking for any in my stash o'stuff. while the house is being tiled.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My doggies will all be naked, I'm afraid.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

bellaratamaltese said:


> My doggies will all be naked, I'm afraid.



but in Beautiful Show Coats - like the Cloud Family. I am so Jealous!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, Nikki isn't in show coat, and she doesn't wear clothes. She only has one t shirt. So she'll sit the fashion show out. Maybe she can be a judge...best in tutus.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Those of you entered in the show........those beautiful coats are all they need...:wub::thumbsup:

They are the shinning stars of this whole event :aktion033:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I putting one of Cassie's outfits in her bag. She'll be happy to dress up.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

casa verde maltese said:


> I have been looking up pet boutiques to shop at in Atlanta! since I don't think I need to go to the breeding seminar on Friday. and i am not sure about the other seminar Sat. night.


 I'll tag along with ya!:chili:

Although won't there be venders selling things all weekend? How does that work? Like are their stands open only on certain days and times?


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Well none of mine are show dogs but they are all in full coat so they will be presenting themselves naked...........except for a bow!!! One, Sir Toby, will be fulled dressed in a full coated Yorkie outfit!:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh please make sure you post pictures!!! Hunter and I will be desperatly waiting for them while you are all having a BALL at nationals!!!


 :smcry:I wish you were going too


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I just want to say have fun to everyone going and best of luck to those showing!!

I wish I was going!
Maybe next year


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL Jax said he'd boycott the party if I put him in a tutu! 

He may have a sweater or a camo polo shirt - if I can find it! He likes going commando 

I think I still need to sign up for the pizza party!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

My girls will be in their matching Pink Blingy dresses---

of course Mimi will be au naturel !

May I ask as many of you as possible to ask to be close to each other as possible. My name is Cat Somerville....if we could get a few rooms close together.So the party can kind of spill over. Since Lucy can't make it my original plan to have the party spill into Lucy and my rooms is not feasible now. I am getting there Thursday afternoon so call my cell phone to find meand where my room is. I will show the hotel manager my list and ask them to put us somewhat close to each . Any other ideas?


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

EmmasMommy said:


> My girls will be in their matching Pink Blingy dresses---
> 
> I am getting there Thursday afternoon so call my cell phone to find meand where my room is. I will show the hotel manager my list and ask them to put us somewhat close to each . Any other ideas?


Cat I emailed you last night. 

And Pat does it have to be Tutu's?  Mine don't have tutu's but have alot of other cute fashionable outfits.:blush:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Delilah doesn't have a tutu  but she has a few cute dress's!! What time is the Pizza party? I so want to stay Friday night , but the hotel is all booked. I wonder if they will have any cancellations. I am brining my oldest son, Christopher. DH wants to come, but WORK. I told him I am going with or without him.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

You could keep trying as it gets closer cancellations are possible.

Another alternative would be to look at the LaQuinta hotels nearby. I stayed in one around there and it was very nice. LaQuinta is always my first choice when I am looking for a pet-friendly easy place to stay. Atlanta has a number of them.


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I just called a bit ago and got a room reserved!!! For Friday-Saturday. Wish I could stay longer, but I gotta get back to the familia. They can't function long without me,LOL


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cat, if you want to request a block of rooms together for Specialty show attendees, you might want to call the hotel now and explain the situation. They don't always coordinate the rooms during an event unless you request it. I'm sure they'll want to stick the dog people on the same floor or two, anyway, lol, but it doesn't hurt to put in a special request.

I spoke with Joyce, the Hilton Events Manager when I made my reservation, and she was very nice.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

mom2bijou said:


> I'll tag along with ya!:chili:
> 
> Although won't there be venders selling things all weekend? How does that work? Like are their stands open only on certain days and times?


 Yes, there will be venders/booths selling items.......don't forget to stop by Luvmyfurbaby's booth! Even if it is just to stop by to say hello and meet.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

If it's a pj party, should they be in jammies? Except Carina's, who I can only assume sleep nekkid (oh the scandal!!! lol)


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I will bring a few outfit's for Mercedes, she helped pick them out yesterday. She hate's velcro, so she only picked tee shirts


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

maltlovereileen said:


> If it's a pj party, should they be in jammies? Except Carina's, who I can only assume sleep nekkid (oh the scandal!!! lol)



:w00t:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Well... if I have time I'm going to make Bogie a new set of jammies. I can't wait!!! Also, I have air mattresses (2 twins) that I can bring if anyone needs an extra sleeping space in their room. I won't be there until Friday. Let me know.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Oh how I wish we were going! Hopefully next year  PLEASE post LOTS of pictures everyone. And have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> Cat I emailed you last night.
> 
> And Pat does it have to be Tutu's?  Mine don't have tutu's but have alot of other cute fashionable outfits.:blush:


I would think they could wear anything they want!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> Cat, if you want to request a block of rooms together for Specialty show attendees, you might want to call the hotel now and explain the situation. They don't always coordinate the rooms during an event unless you request it. I'm sure they'll want to stick the dog people on the same floor or two, anyway, lol, but it doesn't hurt to put in a special request.
> 
> I spoke with Joyce, the Hilton Events Manager when I made my reservation, and she was very nice.


So far, from what I have seen in the previous four Nationals, is that hotels do not block off certain 'floors' for those traveling for the Specialty. It can be very loud and I wouldn't blame guests who are not there for the specialty getting VERY upset. It makes perfect sense to keep the dog people together but logistics may not make that possible. But for the sake of other guests, you'd think they would sure try!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I left a message for John the Hotel front desk manager who handles the room assignments and told him that I can send him the spreadsheet of our names for planning the room arrangements. I hope to hear back today or tomorrow or I will call them back. Its in their best interest to keep us together so I think he will help us out.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

EmmasMommy said:


> I left a message for John the Hotel front desk manager who handles the room assignments and told him that I can send him the spreadsheet of our names for planning the room arrangements. I hope to hear back today or tomorrow or I will call them back. Its in their best interest to keep us together so I think he will help us out.



Now, that sounds like a fantastic plan!!!! Ya'll are going to have so much fun!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> So far, from what I have seen in the previous four Nationals, is that hotels do not block off certain 'floors' for those traveling for the Specialty. It can be very loud and I wouldn't blame guests who are not there for the specialty getting VERY upset. It makes perfect sense to keep the dog people together but logistics may not make that possible. But for the sake of other guests, you'd think they would sure try!


I couldn't imagine being an unsuspecting business traveler walking into a hotel full of white fluffs without knowing what was going on. My oldest daughter was a competitive gymnast and a hotel full of hyper and super conditioned girls would always make me think the same thing, LOL!


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

I can't wait until Friday!! I went ahead and sent in my app- hope it gets there in time. I didn't sign up for the luncheon, though. I hope they will still let us "socialize". My oldest son Christopher is going with Stacey's DD to a Jr handlers class or something like that. He is very excited! Hubby decided to let me go and have a good time, since Christopher is going to be with me. He's not worried, I'll run off,LOL I always tease him, that one day I was running away and finding me a tropical oasis!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I can't wait until Friday!! I went ahead and sent in my app- hope it gets there in time. I didn't sign up for the luncheon, though. I hope they will still let us "socialize". My oldest son Christopher is going with Stacey's DD to a Jr handlers class or something like that. He is very excited! Hubby decided to let me go and have a good time, since Christopher is going to be with me. He's not worried, I'll run off,LOL I always tease him, that one day I was running away and finding me a tropical oasis!


Laura, you won't be able to socialize at the luncheon unless you ordered a meal. They base the amount of tables and settings on those who signed up for lunch. There are lots of people who aren't attending the luncheon so you'll have plenty of company in the rest of the hotel. :thumbsup:

See you next Friday!

Cathy


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There are two ladies I run into at shows...one of them is very nice, but the other one is perpetually grumpy. I had told them I was going to the nationals and that some of us were planning on a pj/pizza party. The grumpy one said "I hope you aren't near my room making any noise..."

God I can't stand mean people......:w00t:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

2maltmom said:


> There are two ladies I run into at shows...one of them is very nice, but the other one is perpetually grumpy. I had told them I was going to the nationals and that some of us were planning on a pj/pizza party. The grumpy one said "I hope you aren't near my room making any noise..."
> 
> God I can't stand mean people......:w00t:


 Shall we bring some of those party toys that make loud obnoxious noises???


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> I can't wait until Friday!! I went ahead and sent in my app- hope it gets there in time. I didn't sign up for the luncheon, though. I hope they will still let us "socialize". My oldest son Christopher is going with Stacey's DD to a Jr handlers class or something like that. He is very excited! Hubby decided to let me go and have a good time, since Christopher is going to be with me. He's not worried, I'll run off,LOL I always tease him, that one day I was running away and finding me a tropical oasis!


Laura,
The Juniors Clinic is officially 'on' for Saturday at 1pm, after the luncheon. it was requested if you have a puppy that may not work too well, to just come without a dog and 'borrow' either Lucy or Tara is bringing Tommy for kids to use. Tommy is a multi- BIS winning maltese so to say he is a show pro is pretty accurate! 

It should be a lot of fun! We're getting goody bags together for every junior that participates.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Laura,
> The Juniors Clinic is officially 'on' for Saturday at 1pm, after the luncheon. it was requested if you have a puppy that may not work too well, to just come without a dog and 'borrow' either Lucy or Tara is bringing Tommy for kids to use. Tommy is a multi- BIS winning maltese so to say he is a show pro is pretty accurate!
> 
> It should be a lot of fun! We're getting goody bags together for every junior that participates.


Stacy, wow!! how very kind & generous of you & Marina to offer Lucy on loan to help others learn!!! And the other lady to offer her dog! Wow! I'm all sorts of impressed!!! Good for you!! :thumbsup: :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Laura,
> The Juniors Clinic is officially 'on' for Saturday at 1pm, after the luncheon. it was requested if you have a puppy that may not work too well, to just come without a dog and 'borrow' either Lucy or Tara is bringing Tommy for kids to use. Tommy is a multi- BIS winning maltese so to say he is a show pro is pretty accurate!
> 
> It should be a lot of fun! We're getting goody bags together for every junior that participates.


 Hey, that is really fantastic!! What a great idea and so very kind!:thumbsup:


----------

